# 240KB diskette ------> Computer



## znysk (24. November 2002)

Ich habe eine alte Schreibmaschierne von Brother (LW-20), die texte auf ner diskette speichern kann. diese Schreibmaschiene formatiert die disketten so, das sie ein fassungsvermögen von 240KB haben. jetzt möchte ich versuchen, die Texte und Daten aber auf meinen PC zu bekommen.

gibt es eine möglichkeit, die Daten irgendwie auszulesen? 
Normal (mit Arbeitsplatz&Co.) gehts nicht, da schläg er mir vor das ding zu formatieren.

Vieleicht gibt es ja software dafür, oder irgend wer kann mir da tips geben (wenn es gehen sollte) wie man sowas in Delphi machen könnte?

Ich bin dankbar für jede gute Idee

mfG


----------



## Robert Martinu (24. November 2002)

Mit PC-Standardformaten hat das wohl überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Zuerst mal brauchst du ein System das dir Zugriff auf die Hardware erlaubt, mit good old dos lässt sich am ehesten etwas anfangen.

Dann musst du irgendwie rausfinden wie die Disketten formatiert sind. Wenn du das nicht weist kannst du dich auf -langes- rumprobieren gefasst machen; insb. solltest du auch wissen, was du suchst sonst läuft das Ganze in Richtung Kryptoanalyse .

Zuguterletzt wärs gut zu wissen, wie die Daten gespeichert sind - das lässt sich zum Glück auch bei relativ ungewöhnlichgen Kodierungen über Statistik schnell rausfinden.

Bist du sicher, dass du das machen möchtest?
Wär zwar eine nette Übung...aber eher für Fortgeschrittene.


----------



## znysk (25. November 2002)

Also, wie gesagt, sagt mir die Schreibmaschine 240KB datenfassungsvermögen. du hast 4 mögliche datein (gehe ich mal von aus), da es 3 vorlagen gibt. Die vierte sind Programme, die man da speichern kann.(mein Ziel, aber erstmal unwichtig)
1. Texteingabe mit formatierung (Fett/Unterstrichen... kleine sachen)
2. "Datenbank"/Tabelle
3. linien: "_" ; "|".

als erstes würde mich das mit dem Text(sicher das einfachste) interessieren.

wie meinst du das mit zugriff bekommen?
ich bin nich der Dos erfahrene,(schonmal mit Datengesichert nach totalabsturz & andere kleinigkeiten)
aber was sollte ich den dan bekommen?


----------



## Robert Martinu (25. November 2002)

> wie meinst du das mit zugriff bekommen?



Das du anstelle des Betriebssystems bestimmst wohin sich der Lesekopf des Laufwerks bewegt.

Wenn du dann herausbekommst wie die Disk formatiert ist (wieviele Spuren/Sektoren usw.) kannst du die Rohdaten auslesen. Daraus dann einen Inhalt rekonstruieren ist fast trivial.


----------



## znysk (26. November 2002)

schöne schlimm, "hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können"

Hilfe und wie???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Robert Martinu (26. November 2002)

Hier werden ein eigener Floppy-Treiber programmiert und alle dazu nötigen Register aufgeführt und erklärt.

Falls deine Disk nicht zufällig genauso wie eine PC-Disk organisiert ist werden dir einige Besonderheiten auffallen die früher als Kopierschutz verwendet wurden.
Eine Beschreibung der üblichen Fehler wird dir helfen.

Wenn du ein brauchbares (sprich nicht eine Kopie von dev/random oder so  ) Image ausgelesen hast überlegen wir uns wie du einen Text auslesen kannst.


----------



## znysk (26. November 2002)

Uff!  :> :{} 

is ja doch schwerer als ich dachte, ich guck mir das mal an (nach Erdkunde-Vortrag und Musik-Klausur morgen) und dann packen mir dat schon irgend wie

:smoke:


----------

